# Magic Jack Problem



## a732657 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have a small problem with my magic jack, whenever i click on "my weather or yahoo or anything in the *magic jack window *i get an error saying:

"error opening url: no application is associated with the specified file in this operation"

Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## RowdeyRebel (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah I had the same thing . Ya have to go into the settings of MJ and actually set defaults for how you want to open those links , I know I know ----even tho it should already be done ---MJ is a lazy program . What did you expect for $20.00 a year !!!


----------



## a732657 (Jan 24, 2009)

I acually figured it out.......well at least for my computer anyway. I had to change my folder options, i started looking other places than MJ because my yahoo messenger window was doing the same thing so i painfully deducted after an hour or two it was the folder options that i must have changed at some point. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## Miercaky (Jun 4, 2004)

Hi, I was wondering if you can call locally with Magic Jack or is it for long distance only?


----------



## jvic (Apr 17, 2004)

local or long distance in canada and US


----------



## manojjet (Feb 13, 2009)

have tried by changing folder options but did not work out Can anyone help me urgently thanks


----------



## manojjet (Feb 13, 2009)

how to go in the settings of mj


----------



## manojjet (Feb 13, 2009)

Local only


----------

